# Read me



## Kurio (Dec 31, 2006)

*Hi, would like you all to read this book: Till death do us part. This is the blurb: 
The truth about true love is revealed in this soul stirring tale of Tim, a raising music star, and Tracy, the heiress of a business empire.​​They found the rhythm of love and the relish to life at the heavy cost of battling against a desperate and jealous lover, a vengeful and furious fianc and ​a bitterly disappointed father.​​And in the midst of this battle, a merger will decide the fate of their love and their lives.​​This is a story about the sacrifices we make for love, and how to know ​who truly loves you.​​u can order it at www.nf-pub.com​*


----------



## lisajane (Jan 1, 2007)

If this is your book, you've posted it in the wrong place.


----------



## K-P (Jan 1, 2007)

Is nf-pub.com the same as nfpublishing.com? I hope not, cuz I'd hate to think that one of our own would publish a crap book like this.


----------



## Stewart (Jan 1, 2007)

She keeps on spamming the forum with this. And, yes, nf publishing is one and the same.


----------



## K-P (Jan 1, 2007)

Why? I was under the impression that NF Publishing had a marketing team.


----------



## strangedaze (Jan 1, 2007)

this is neither here nor there, or maybe it is. im intrigued by a comment i found on the nf website (re: no costs):

_*$45 Copyright fee needs to be paid by the author due to United States copyright laws._

is that industry standard, or what? no disrespect to nicky etc, just curious. also, the site seems to be focused less on garnering a readership and more on accumulating authors. interesting.


----------



## Kurio (Jan 18, 2007)

*You judging before reading the book*

I know i wanted a honest opinion on the summery of the book but i didn't expect this kind of hash one. You are yet to read the whole book and you are calling it crap. I wonder how you will feel if someone called your book crap before reading it. 

It also seems everbody is unhappy about the post. Well, I don't think i have any other thing to say but, you are encouraging on the wrong side.


----------



## Casey (Jan 18, 2007)

Honestly, based on just the blurb I wouldn't read the book. You have a misused word (Raising when it should be rising), an awkward phrase (relish to life), a misspelled word (fianc), and a 'Net "contraction (u). As a potential reader I'm thinking that if the blurb is like that, what is the book going to be like? You want your blurb to be as error free and polished as you can make it.

You've got, what, 100 words in which to hook me. Every word has to be carefully crafted to achieve that goal. As it is, your blurb (minus the mistakes I pointed out above) puts your book in my "I'll consider it" pile. That's not where you want it.


----------



## Mike C (Jan 19, 2007)

Stewart said:
			
		

> She keeps on spamming the forum with this. And, yes, nf publishing is one and the same.



To clarify:

NF-Pub is the US branch of NF Publishing. Nickie Fleming, due to personal reasons, is no longer a part of NF Publishing.


----------



## Janelle_34 (Jan 19, 2007)

You guys are unbelieveable. Nickie has never been nothing but nice in here. and you are putting down her company. I do not see you running a publishing company. Honestly, cut some slack!


----------



## K-P (Jan 19, 2007)

What fantastic logic you wield. Next time someone cuts down George Bush, I'll just say, "Hey! I don't see you running for president!"

And, I think Mike C just stated that Nickie is no longer part of NF Publishing. However, I wonder what the people still involved with the house say when someone asks them what NF stands for... that would be an awkward conversation.



			
				Janelle_34 said:
			
		

> You guys are unbelieveable. Nickie has never been nothing but nice in here. and you are putting down her company. I do not see you running a publishing company. Honestly, cut some slack!


----------



## K-P (Jan 19, 2007)

Mike C said:
			
		

> To clarify:
> 
> NF-Pub is the US branch of NF Publishing. Nickie Fleming, due to personal reasons, is no longer a part of NF Publishing.


 
**withdrawing question**


----------



## Nickie (Jan 21, 2007)

Just a short reaction from my side. I know that Kurio (Tony) is very happy with his novel and wants to share his enthusiam with you guys. Of course his novel will be promoted by the promotion team of NF Publishing, but Tony is very enthusiastic and wants to share his news!

I HAVE read this novel entirely, as I was still active in the business then. It is a beautiful love story, as so few are written nowadays. 
The novel is into production, and the blurb Kurio posted is just what it is: something that still needs to be worked on. I also noticed that he made a couple of mistakes, which are not part of the proposal for the blurb. Tony is African and his entire manuscript needed editing. But I did not see that as a reason to refuse the novel - as I said, it is a great story!


Nickie


----------

